# The 2007 VMAs!! After Shock Thread!!



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 10, 2007)

What are your thoughts of the show?! Post them all here...




The show it's about to air, i'll post my thoughts later! See ya!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 10, 2007)

We still got about 3 hours to go on the West Coast.

So please, not so much spoilers!


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We still got about 3 hours to go on the West Coast.
So please, not so much spoilers!

I agree! hahaha 3 hours. boooooooo!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 10, 2007)

Show starts in 15 mins! (ET) Everyone wants to see if Britney will do well... we shall see...I'll comment as I'am watching the show! =)


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

Please, anyone who will be watching before the West Coasters get to watch:

*Use the SPOILER button if you plan on posting!!*


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 10, 2007)

I am watching and playing on the computer at the same time. wtf is up with Paris' dress? But yeah, I really am only watching it to see Britney b/c I have been brainwashed by celebrity gossip, lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 10, 2007)

I cant believe I am going to say this but, I might watch it.


----------



## Lia (Sep 10, 2007)

Is her presentation going to be the first one in the night?


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 10, 2007)

yea, i know...wtf britney.....whatever



She totally half-assed it! She looked like she didn't give a ****. Obvious she was lip-syncing..duh...i'm just pissed b/c everyone thought she was going to do something big. She didn't even open her mouth how she is supposed to, to make it look like she ATTEMPTED to sing the song. It sucked.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

Wrap spoiler tags around it:

[spoiler ]*PUT YOUR TEXT HERE*[/spoiler ]

only leave out the space at the end:



see, it's easy!


If you post using the advanced editor instead of quick reply, there is a button called "spoil" as well.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks kee!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

np





I wish I could watch but we don't have cable


----------



## Lia (Sep 10, 2007)

I wanna seee


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 10, 2007)

why does Kayne West think he is the sh*t?


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 10, 2007)

alicia keys has a 5-head

ugh she needs to go back to bangs

and for whatever reason she just looks greasy all over

....and britney's bra looks hot i want one!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG britney was so sad and she looked like she didnt care to lipsynch or even dance.

D listed already has the Britney performance online.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

Guys and gals, please be courteous to our MUTers on the west coast and use the spoiler button!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry but that performance sucked and i wasnt thinking about spoilers plus what i said isnt a shock.

Video Britney Spears "Gimme More" MTV VMAs - Britney, Spears, Gimme, More, VMAs - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, it's my birthday guys and gals and I am not spending the rest of the night editing posts. Do NOT post spoilers without using the spoiler button! Several members have specifically asked that this thread remain spoiler free, so please have some respect for them and the mods that will have to clean it up!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just think its silly that a link needs a spoiler. No one says you have to click on it and thats all im going to say about it.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, it's my birthday guys and gals and I am not spending the rest of the night editing posts. Do NOT post spoilers without using the spoiler button! Several members have specifically asked that this thread remain spoiler free, so please have some respect for them and the mods that will have to clean it up!




Well, it's ain't my birthday, but ITA! PLEASE use the spoiler code! It takes all of about 2 seconds, and it would be greatly appreciated by anyone who hasn't seen it!


----------



## stashblaster (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe MTV allowed her to perform. She couldn't even lipsync to the words. There was no dancing, just Britany swaying back and forth. What a joke. I was hoping she'd prove us wrong. Time to hang it up girlfriend.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 10, 2007)

Be nice peeps!!! Use the spoiler code and be happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 10, 2007)

*britney sould be embrassed!!! she looked like she didnt even want to dance she was just "moving".. i thougt it was going to be big or something... it was so corneyyyyyyyy. wass up with her "blue" eyes oh and her hair? *


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha, she looks like she doesn't even want to be there...she eventually stops lip synching and the look on 50 cent's face was classic! Even Rihanna was laughing in the crowd. Tsk Tsk, Britney...u dissappoint


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Poor Brit, she looked so stiff. She really has buffed up! Got to give her props. 
Why are the entertainers running all over the place? Floor to floor like rats in a maze. Would someone please tell Kanye to keep his @ss still.


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 10, 2007)

thanx kee! i used it wrong lol stupid me!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

lol that pic was posted on ONTD. Really funny.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

No prob Jenny &lt;3


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

*britney sould be embrassed!!! she looked like she didnt even want to dance she was just "moving".. i thougt it was going to be big or something... it was so corneyyyyyyyy. wass up with her "blue" eyes oh and her hair? *



I know, the poor little weaved piece in the front got caught on top of her head. Terrible thing!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I know, the poor little weaved piece in the front got caught on top of her head. Terrible thing!



lmao!!!!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

You know we're wrong, right!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Spoiler



You know we're wrong, right!













u know ur wrong for using the spoiler wrong lol ok now i'm abusing the spoiler button lol


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ought oh! too funny!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 10, 2007)

Seems silly to me to use a spoiler for an awards show. If people don't want to know, then don't click on the thread until you have seen the show. Most people are commenting on a performance rather than announcing who won an award for something.

ETA: I can't wait to see Justin's performance.


----------



## vivelamour (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that Jennifer Garner looks absoultely GORGEOUS. Uhm. TURNING LESBIAN ALERT! Hahaha.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 10, 2007)

I know, finally! People I like! Jennifer Garner and Jaime Fox


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's killing me, having to flip back and forth between the VMAs and My Cowboys!! UGH!!!!



Dayum I forgot, what's the score?



Mary J Blidge is looking good! I think she's wearing Calvin Klein. Rhianna looks sooooo pretty.Ahem, what's this, Tommy Lee and Kid Rock got into a fight! Tommy Lee $itch slapped Kid Rock?? OMG! JT &amp; Nelly Furtardo derserved more time. They rocked the house better than anyone else!


----------



## Solimar (Sep 10, 2007)

Britney was a huge mess -- but her makeup looked nice, and so did her body. Did you see 50 &amp; Diddy? They were stunned..lol.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Britney was a huge mess -- but her makeup looked nice, and so did her body. Did you see 50 &amp; Diddy? They were stunned..lol.


I believe the aformentioned photo of 50 was during her performance. Mouth wiiiiiiide open!


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Britney was a huge mess -- but her makeup looked nice, and so did her body. Did you see 50 &amp; Diddy? They were stunned..lol.


I laughed when they showed 50, b/c my face had the same expression. She looked like she was in another universe, it's depressing at this point


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 10, 2007)

what happen with kid rock.. i missed it!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 10, 2007)

britney spears performance was BORING!!! i thought she was gonna do something great but...she was slow, she looked like she was off balance a couple of times, her hair looked hideous! if thats a comeback she should have stayed home!!! song was cool though, even though she lipsynced it!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

what happen with kid rock.. i missed it!

I think Tommy Lee was saying stuff to Pam and Kid Rock got mad and punched him in the face or soemthing. lol


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Seems silly to me to use a spoiler for an awards show. If people don't want to know, then don't click on the thread until you have seen the show. Most people are commenting on a performance rather than announcing who won an award for something.
ETA: I can't wait to see Justin's performance.

Well, I dont care if people went about what people where dressing - I wouldnt mind reading a thread about that before the show aired over here.
But I wanted the Britney thing to be kept hush-hush until I saw it.

It's one single button, you guys make it sound like it's the end of the world if you clicked on it and used it.

And I'm sure people don't catch the show until it re-airs again.

You were a MOD before, you would understand... wouldnt you?

ANY freaking WAY...



It was painful to watch Britney performed. She half-assed that performance. The hair, the contacts. Omg, I felt sorta bad for her. And Lmao at whoever posted that 50 cent picture. I laughed when I saw his face


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I'm not going to be popular for this...BUT, I think she was under the influence of "something" and I ain't talking beverages. Sorry, but that's what I think. She couldn't even stand, she lost her balance twice that I saw and the look in her eyes just wasn't right. Sad, so sad.


OOps

yeah i agree she was on some relaxant. lol


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 10, 2007)

yup! definatley too much coco puffs!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 10, 2007)

pffffffffffffft! OMG! her career is so over. hahahahahahahahhaha


i feel bad seeing her feel uncomfortable dancing and lipsync her song.

wtf she acts like she never did that on stage. hahah pathetic.

she should stay home and focus on her lil children. They need her attention more than we do.

Puhlease! that was ridiculous.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 10, 2007)

I dunno why Tommy and Kid got into it, but when Pam was announcing the next performer, Tommy kept whistling @ her. Idk what that was about.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I dont care if people went about what people where dressing - I wouldnt mind reading a thread about that before the show aired over here.
But I wanted the Britney thing to be kept hush-hush until I saw it.

It's one single button, you guys make it sound like it's the end of the world if you clicked on it and used it.

And I'm sure people don't catch the show until it re-airs again.

You were a MOD before, you would understand... wouldnt you?

ANY freaking WAY...



It was painful to watch Britney performed. She half-assed that performance. The hair, the contacts. Omg, I felt sorta bad for her. And Lmao at whoever posted that 50 cent picture. I laughed when I saw his face
Thank you Celly!! I didn't think it was so much trouble either, especially since a few members POLITELY asked to be kept spoiler free!! I myself wanted to stay spoiler free until I could watch it later, but alas, that wasn't to be!





Is it safe to unspoiler the thread now btw? Not unspoiler what's already been posted but I mean, future posts?


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 10, 2007)

i think so the biggest thing is over now, so maybe we can britbash freely but nothing else yet?

but just in case



she looked so out of it, like she didnt care...it was so...lacklustre....oh well at least the songs are good
and...sorry but justin timberlake is a *****. he and kanye are ina cutthroat race to who is more conceited. ne ways if it wasnt for timbaland justin'd be nowhere. and he didnt deserve the multitasker award, i think jay-z did hes into all kindsa succcessfull stuff...an justin has a clothing line and a resto c tout...ugh i wasnt impressed by any of it. and to rhianna..shes stunning but could she have picked a harder dress to walk in?? lolol


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well the VMA's are officially over and besides the Britney mess nothing too exciting happened anyways.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 10, 2007)

besides Britney's "comeback" hideousness, I thought the whole show was horrible. Three things that stand out to me are Paris' bra worn like an undershirt under her dress (I know I mentioned her dress, but I just cant get over it, lol), Miss South Carolina (your 15 minutes of fame is over, please stop), and Sarah Silverman (I am embarrassed that she is coming to my town to do a show for FSU homecoming, she is mean and unfunny in my opinion, at least leave Britneys kids out of your jokes, geez)


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree Amanda shes really not funny and its not fair to make fun of the poor kids.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 10, 2007)

I actually liked Britney's performance. She looked totally hot!


----------



## Solimar (Sep 10, 2007)

She was high on something, for sure. Brit is a disaster.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 10, 2007)

Brit's performance was a disaster. She looked completely out of it. She didn't event try??? Her dancing was sooo shitty, she didn''t even remember to lip sync. UGH...I was hoping she would redeem herself.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 10, 2007)

It's airing again.

Omg... *vomits*


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 10, 2007)

I watched it again...at one point it loked like she was going to topple over?? She looks like she's on quaaludes...


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 10, 2007)

Did Beyonce gain hella weight all of a sudden? Like, seriously...

I know she ain't fat. But dayum.

I think the only performance I liked was from Alicia Keys &amp; The ending (won't spoil who it is incase no one watched it).


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did Beyonce gain hella weight all of a sudden? Like, seriously... 
I know she ain't fat. But dayum.

I think the only performance I liked was from Alicia Keys &amp; The ending (won't spoil who it is incase no one watched it).

Aww Thanks Celly &lt;3 I'm looking for footage everywhere as we speak!


----------



## DizzyCow (Sep 10, 2007)

almost everyone everywhere says britney sucked but i disagree. she looked good and the song is good. some people on other sites said shes out of shape body wise but she looks great to me even though i was never a fan of hers. all of the sudden i like her because i think people are too cruel. if i was wearing the heels she was wearing i wouldnt walk let alone dance. and i dont blame her for the not so good dancing because the moves were boring, unless she choreographed the dance then it isnt her fault. and she looks very sexy.

i bet everyone expected her to do bad so she was a bit uneasy.


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 10, 2007)

they are saying the reason briteny sucked is because she knew what sarah silverman was going to say about her kid's.

X17 XCLUSIVE - Is WASN'T The Stilettos, It Was Sarah Silverman At Fault For Brit's Performance! (X17 Online)


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DizzyCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif almost everyone everywhere says britney sucked but i disagree. she looked good and the song is good. some people on other sites said shes out of shape body wise but she looks great to me even though i was never a fan of hers. all of the sudden i like her because i think people are too cruel. *if i was wearing the heels she was wearing i wouldnt walk let alone dance.* and i dont blame her for the not so good dancing because the moves were boring, unless she choreographed the dance then it isnt her fault. and she looks very sexy.i bet everyone expected her to do bad so she was a bit uneasy.

Brit was doing everything fine in heels beforehand. Problem is she looked a little s-t-i-f-f. Sorta reminded me of a Saturday Night Live routine--look at me I'm doing the robot. LOL! She just looked as if she wanted it to be over. Im not buying the Sarah Silverman line. Excuses are like @ssholes, everyone has one.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be nice and say that I liked Britney's eye makeup. lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

Theres a pic online that shows that Britneys boot heels were kinda bent. Im not sure if the pic is real or photoshopped. Its hard to tell these days.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 10, 2007)

umm, that chick has to smoke crack or something.... She was completely out of it and I have tried very very hard to sympathize with her, but whatever she is smoking, that is some good shit!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif umm, that chick has to smoke crack or something.... She was completely out of it and I have tried very very hard to sympathize with her, but *whatever she is smoking, that is some good shit!!!* 
puff, puff.....uhhh i'll pass


----------



## Manda (Sep 10, 2007)

My thoughts- Britney Spears used to be a performer- she got on stage and did her thing and she was awesome at it, she could get a crowd going. Her dance moves were awesome, she totally rocked her outfits, she just put on a great show. Last night was a disaster. Her dancing downright sucked, I hate dancing and I could have done those steps with more enthusiasm, her eyes looked vacant, reminded me of my friend who went through a mental breakdown (psychosis), and her outfit was in poor taste. 5 years ago she could have rocked that outfit (is it safe to even call it that??) but not now. The whole time she kept touching her hair and even worse kept doing the whole Anna Nicole Smith "Do-You-Like-My-Body?" move... yikes! It was not sexy in the least, it looked like those drunk girls you see at parties trying to dance and be "sexy" and it's just not.

Britney has been performing for years, I don't even want to read excuses like- "She knew what Sarah Silverman was going to say about her kids, etc." BS. Britney had it all and now she lost it, she just does NOT have it anymore.

This is the entertainment industry and there are high expectations, to me, if you can't meet those, you're out. I don't think she should get more chances, I think she just needs to get some sort of help for whatever her problems are.

LOL, LOVE the pic of 50 cent, his expression was priceless! I only watched an hour of the show before I fell asleep. I loved Rihanna's dress, very pretty on her and I loved Chris Brown's performance. I've never listened to him or saw him before but THAT was what I consider an excellent performance. I'll have to watch the rest of the show sometime this week.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think even if her boots sucked she would have kept going but she didnt really want to. People will still book her for things because people will watch just to see her mess up again. Chris Brown is a great dancer.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 10, 2007)

dayum!! I missed it. Hopefully it'll come on again sometime late tonight so I can catch it, I wanna see britney perform so bad.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dayum!! I missed it. Hopefully it'll come on again sometime late tonight so I can catch it, I wanna see britney perform so bad. mtv.com has the whole show on it for anyone that missed it


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 10, 2007)

ok enough of about britney what the hell was up with PARIS HILTONS hair?!!! dude it looked hideous, like a 70 year old woman with a beehive!! ugh!!! and sarah silverman is retarded personally i dont know who told her she was funny, even minus the britney jokes she's a moron and her show is lame.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 10, 2007)

umm...no......the show aired "yesterday".


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea, I know, but there might be people who won't see it until it airs again today, or this weekend.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea, I know, but there might be people who won't see it until it airs again today, or this weekend. Why did you delete your post?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking the same thing. ok BUT, everything that happened has been ALL over television, are you also switching the channels as soon as they start talking about the VMA's?


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 10, 2007)

Well while y'all duke it out over the spoiler button....

NEWS! Britney is offered a second chance at a comeback after failed performance at VMA's!

Quote:
The folks over at Extra want Britney Spears to give performing her new single â€œGimme Moreâ€ another try. The show says they will open their studio stage up to her so that can she can try to prove to everyone she is ready for her comeback. From OK! Magazine.


----------



## Manda (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok enough of about britney what the hell was up with PARIS HILTONS hair?!!! dude it looked hideous, like a 70 year old woman with a beehive!! ugh!!! and sarah silverman is retarded personally i dont know who told her she was funny, even minus the britney jokes she's a moron and her show is lame. Lol, yeah her hair was pretty WTF?! I didn't like Sarah Silverman either, she wasn't funny to me at all, everything she said was lame and sounded like she was trying too hard. Kind of like Britney I guess lol.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lol






oh my gosh, i guess bad publicity is better than no publicity, huh britney?!!!! poor thing.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 10, 2007)

well, i did respect the people who hadnt seen it yet, by not posting BEFORE the show aired (in there state etc.) , and like i said before its a WHOLE day later so i'm in my right to comment on it without the spoiler now, if you didnt see it or havnt seen it STILL, STOP going into this thread.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it's safe to stop using the spoiler button. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, the spoiler button was supposed to be used until our peeps on the West coast could watch, which was only 3 hours after the east coasters did!

Thanks to everyone who didn't make a huge fuss over clicking one little button! I really appreciate it


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's safe to stop using the spoiler button. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, the spoiler button was supposed to be used until our peeps on the West coast could watch, which was only 3 hours after the east coasters did!
Thanks to everyone who didn't make a huge fuss over clicking one little button! I really appreciate it





Thanks Kee! That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 10, 2007)

No prob gals! Just try to keep it friendly please! &lt;3


----------



## stashblaster (Sep 11, 2007)

As if Brittany wasn't bad enough, Sarah Silverman was horrid. What a vicious creature. I don't care for Brittany, but the comments on the children were uncalled for. There was no laughter at that "joke". I turned off the TV at that point. Brittany's people will come up with all kinds of excuses. If she was so upset about Sarah Silverman, she should have totally rocked the place instead of standing there with a vacant expression. She was partying the days leading up to this instead of working out. She apparently didn't take this gig seriously. I hoped MTV learned a lesson from this fiasco.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 11, 2007)

*Kanye West: MTV Exploited Britney &amp; Me*

By Brian Orloff

Kanye West, never known for holding his tongue, is railing against MTV after leaving empty-handed from Sunday's Video Music Awards, charging that the network misled him â€“ and also exploited Britney Spears.

"They exploited Britney in helping to end her career," West told deejay JJ at New York radio station Z100 on Monday. "When Britney was opening [the VMA telecast], near the end, I felt so bad for her. I said, 'Man, it's a dirty game. This game will chew you up and spit you out.'" (Listen to the interview here.)

The rapper doesn't just take umbrage with the handling of Spears, whose performance has been maligned by critics and fans alike.

West tells Z100 he felt misled and "betrayed" by the network, and has promised to never work with MTV again. The rapper says he's already cancelled planned appearances on _TRL_ to promote his new album _Graduation._ Specifically, West takes issue with the way performances were set up â€“ that he should have performed on the main stage and not from a private suite where many artists performed for small groups of fans throughout the telecast.

"I wasn't mad that I just didn't win any awards," West says. "For me, [MTV] made it seem like performing on the main stage was a bad thing, and the suites were just so great. It was my dream when I made 'Stronger' to open up the VMAs with a real power performance.

"And I just feel like I got betrayed by them," the rapper continues. "I feel like they tried to make it seem like I was so into everything that was going on in the show."

Another sticking point: Pamela Anderson's racy introduction on the telecast. (Anderson appeared in a music video for West's single "Touch the Sky.") Before West performed "Good Life" from his suite, the former _Baywatch_ star told viewers, "One of the best times I've ever had was making out with the next performer in the middle of the desert. I think I had my tongue so far down his throat I could taste his fiancÃ©e â€“ and I might need a repeat performance later tonight."

"I'm engaged, and I feel like it's disrespectful to my relationship," West says of Anderson's remarks, which he claims the network assured him would not happen.

When JJ pointed out that West was being pretty blunt by speaking out against MTV, the rapper responded in a characteristically unapologetic fashion: "I have a connection in the fans' heart that the press can't stop."

There was no immediate response from MTV. Stay tuned.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to take into consideration that it's difficult if not impossible to interpret "tone" when in print, however, your use of caps is causing me to think your tone is a bit abrasive and unnecessary, as I wasn't even talking to you. I'm a bit confused about your comments. I never stated that you didn't respect anyone on the west coast, nor do I recall anyone else stating this. It was merely stated as a loose comment that some people may not have seen it yet and I understood the person's post. If you don't want to use the spoiler that's your business no one is trying to force you to...that I've seen. So needless to say, it's a non-issue. 
If I misunderstood your tone, forgive me...otherwise my comments stand.

Not a problem Kee.

def wasn't yelling, if i was, ALL my words would have been capital, the capitals on some words are to emphasize that word in particular, and if you weren't talking to me why did you quote my post when you posted? the fact that people are getting upset because comments were made before the show aired is funny personally because like i said before, why go into a thread called "the 2007 vma's aftershock thread" regardless if it says to use spoiler. i respect their wishes but i'll say it again, i didnt do anything wrong i posted a comment about paris hilton, a day later.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 11, 2007)

agree, get over it.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok



i LOVE you my fellow MUT!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 11, 2007)

Really... it's only one click, one button. Jeez, not brain surgery.

DAMN! [Caps do reflect my annoyed tone. Hahahaha.]

Gah. I'm PMS mood right now... any waaaaay.....

This should just be a Britney thread because everything else is being overlooked.

Kee, you checked out Alicia Keys? I guess she was the only highlight of the show.

I'm not a huge fan of Chris Brown but what he did has been there, done that. Snooze.

Anyone noticed that awards were barely given out? I remember about 4 awards given out. I hate award shows, they all suck now - all edited and shit. Thanks Janet Jackson's boob. Your tities ruined live television broadcasting.

Oh, and Sarah Silverman needs to go away. Her jokes are always lame. I like blunt humor but she is just mental if she thought the words coming out of her mouth was going to get a laugh out of me. Memo to Sarah: STFU.

I laughed when someone in the crowd yelled out, "you're ugly" to her.

Over and out.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope, I didn't see any of it Celly



I don't have cable . . . I was hoping to see some footage online but everything gets removed too quickly


----------



## Marisol (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I dont care if people went about what people where dressing - I wouldnt mind reading a thread about that before the show aired over here.
But I wanted the Britney thing to be kept hush-hush until I saw it.

It's one single button, you guys make it sound like it's the end of the world if you clicked on it and used it.

And I'm sure people don't catch the show until it re-airs again.

You were a MOD before, you would understand... wouldnt you?

ANY freaking WAY...



It was painful to watch Britney performed. She half-assed that performance. The hair, the contacts. Omg, I felt sorta bad for her. And Lmao at whoever posted that 50 cent picture. I laughed when I saw his face
I do understand. What I don't understand is why couldn't you not look at the thread until after the performance. It was in the first 5 minutes. Nothing that was posted here was that important that it couldn't wait. Now all you had was a thread with a bunch of 

spoiler buttons
Seriously, it was a performance and a shitty one. You make it sound like it was the end of the world if you read whether it was a good or bad performance. 

I saw the show and did not enjoy it at all. I don't know... I miss the old school MTV when it was about the music and not about crappy shows.

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, I didn't see any of it Celly



I don't have cable . . . I was hoping to see some footage online but everything gets removed too quickly



MTV has the show online if you want to watch it.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 11, 2007)

Bro, whatever... it's a button. Not the end of the world. You click, done.

Move on.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 11, 2007)

Omg! I stopped watching after brit brit performed. All I can say is..LMAO!..Oh wow. She didnt even dance..nothing. her back ground dancers outdid her. Shameful


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 11, 2007)

Everyone is overlooking the whole show and talking about Britney because it was the only entertaining in the whole show. I didnt even watch it i just saw the clip on the internet.

Paris did look like an old lady. lol


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 11, 2007)

Thread title should be changed too "Britney Effing Sucks/Spoiler Drama Thread".

[Joke for those who get it .... KEE]

Yeah, Paris' hair was not nice.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 11, 2007)

I havent watched,I miss the old school mtv as well. I love vidoes! They never play them anymore!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 11, 2007)

Move. on. I didnt really get the performance in the suites either. They tried too hard to be different and it didnt work.

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I havent watched,I miss the old school mtv as well. I love vidoes! They never play them anymore! I wonder if they will listen to Justin Timberlake and play more music. Sometimes i watch MTVhits but even that only plays whatever music is popular at the time and not a mix of new and old.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh wow...major drama. Seriously dudes...Seriously. Grow up. So someone didnt use spoilers..so someone used spoilers..who cares. Its. just.a.thread....like...yeah....a thread...no one died from seeing something they shouldnt have or seeing stuff they wanted to..or whatever. it was a stupid situation. y'all need to stop your childish bickering.

::eats tea and biscuits::

That was amusing. Anyways.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't watch MTV, but I did watch a bit of Britney's performance online.

I agree with Paris' hair making her much older looking, in an awful way.

I know you guys are bored of this becoming a Britney thread, but I just saw this on digg and thought it was funny how Family Guy kinda predicted her performance:

I didn't think her performance was a disaster, but it did seem like she did not care.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 11, 2007)

[email protected] your video ...I love family guy....

I didn't watch the VMAs this year...which is weird because I watch it every year.

But I didn't feel like I missed much when the dj on the local radio...said he was going to sleep early but stayed up to watched the VMAs. He said halfway through the show his thoughts were " this is what I stayed up for?"


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 11, 2007)

[email protected] the family guy bit. I loved that episode.


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 11, 2007)

Family Guy is the best. I cant wait to watch new season.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 11, 2007)

for some reason i didnt watch. why!!?!

ohyea. i suck now.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 11, 2007)

FAMILY GUY rules!!!!!!!!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rockstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Britney just started what was the worst MTV awards show in history!! IMO All the bands playing in the suites ???? Too much going on in too many places. The whole show was a mess and she just happen to be the start of it. Sarah Silverman needs to be slapped! She was just ignorant. Leave the kids out of it. That wasn't funny in any way what so ever. Just two thumbs *WAY* down for the whole night. ITA I so miss the old way MTV used to do the award show


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 12, 2007)

I wanted to slap Miss SC, she's so stupid, shut up already! I wouldn't embarass myself for money twice!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 12, 2007)

Kanye is something else...

Quote:
The Insider has the backstage video of Kanye West throwing the diva tantrum at the VMAs that was widely reported. Norma Desmond he is not! ***** needs to stop acting like he ****ing lost an Oscar or something. It's a damn MOONMAN. Shit Kanye, I'll buy you one myself. I'm sure I can get that shit at Big Lots.
Dlisted | Be Very Afraid


Kee sent me an article about what he had to say about Britney &amp; MTV.

Had a valid point of view on the whole situation, going on about that they've basically used her and such. I think MTV is pretty garbage now.

Justin Timberlake was kinda of a d*ck for blasting on reality TV while the stars of The Hills where behind him and going on about how MTV needs to go back to playing music videos. The manner he said it wasn't cool, but yeah - MTV has lost major kudos over the years because they care more about ratings then staying true to their original intentions. How is the station called Music Television and all they air are reality TV or dating shows? Even TRL is a joke... stopped watching it about 5 years ago. And now their award shows are not the same no more... whatever happen to those funny videos they would air between awards? And funny hosts?

Bleh.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 12, 2007)

well the only thing about the VMA's that i saw was the begining, i just wanted to see britney's er performance, after that i changed it cuz i was watching rock of love, and everytime i switched it back it was soooo boring i just left it on rock of love. their was nothing cool enough to keep my interest.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kanye is something else...

_-631TgPP2s

Kee sent me an article about what he had to say about Britney &amp; MTV.

Had a valid point of view on the whole situation, going on about that they've basically used her and such. I think MTV is pretty garbage now.

Justin Timberlake was kinda of a d*ck for blasting on reality TV while the stars of The Hills where behind him and going on about how MTV needs to go back to playing music videos. The manner he said it wasn't cool, but yeah - MTV has lost major kudos over the years because they care more about ratings then staying true to their original intentions. How is the station called Music Television and all they air are reality TV or dating shows? Even TRL is a joke... stopped watching it about 5 years ago. And now their award shows are not the same no more... whatever happen to those funny videos they would air between awards? And funny hosts?

Bleh.

I prefer Much Music for sure!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just saw on Entertainment Tonight Show that the Emmys are offering Brit a spot on the show. They are asking her to apologize for her performance on the VMA'S. WTH???

I hope she doesn't do it. What a thing to ask of her. I know she was saying that her shoe broke during the performance. Mabe she is going to address that.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

She's not gonna do it. As she shouldn't.


----------



## Nox (Sep 15, 2007)

What is happening to the American music industry? Good music coming out, but the stuff on the television totally blows. Even MTV2 or MTVU doesn't play the music videos anymore. And hello?!? Of course TRL is going down the tubes, there are no music videos aired on tv anymore, how can people care about what they're voting for if there are no videos being shown?


----------



## charish (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *RHYTHM261* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just saw on Entertainment Tonight Show that the Emmys are offering Brit a spot on the show. They are asking her to apologize for her performance on the VMA'S. WTH???I hope she doesn't do it. What a thing to ask of her. I know she was saying that her shoe broke during the performance. Mabe she is going to address that.

yeah, i saw that on a video. they did a close up on her heel and how she tried to cover it up. but besides that, the lip singing, her putting her hand over her mouth and so much more mistakes happened, with not just her. i feel bad for her night not turning out so well and then on top of that this talk will never end. they'll be having this conversation for yrs. to come. supposedly she was also out drinking all night too, so i don't know. wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is happening to the American music industry? Good music coming out, but the stuff on the television totally blows. Even MTV2 or MTVU doesn't play the music videos anymore. And hello?!? Of course TRL is going down the tubes, there are no music videos aired on tv anymore, how can people care about what they're voting for if there are no videos being shown?



You serious? Those two channels don't even play them? Lmao.What the hell is the point of them then? We don't carry those stations, so I'm not aware of that...

...I noticed during my insomniac nights - they only air music videos from 4 am until 6 am. Seriously! And then everything is either NEXT or that EXPOSED. At least with VH1 they have their top 20 countdown and they air music videos from 3 am until 7/8 am. Haha, I have no life - that's how I know these things.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You serious? Those two channels don't even play them? Lmao.What the hell is the point of them then? We don't carry those stations, so I'm not aware of that...

...I noticed during my insomniac nights - they only air music videos from 4 am until 6 am. Seriously! And then everything is either NEXT or that EXPOSED. At least with VH1 they have their top 20 countdown and they air music videos from 3 am until 7/8 am. Haha, I have no life - that's how I know these things.

no you aren't alone i've noticed that too


----------



## farris2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Damn I miss videos


----------



## charish (Sep 17, 2007)

i know , i rarely ever watch mtv anymore. too many stupid shows. i use to watch it to see videos but almost everytime i turn to it they're not on.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Am I the only one who feels bad for Britney? I tihnk she needs major help. She is like a car crash and we cant stop it.


----------



## charish (Sep 27, 2007)

i actually feel bad for her too. she needs some serious help. i think her little boys are just adorable, i hope she doesn't end up like anna nicole. i think that with the hormones she was having go on, the divorce and everything just was too much for her, so she's going through all of these changes,but not for the best. she really needs to wake up and get help before it's too late.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think we all kind of feel bad for her but shes like any other person that we know. Its like when we know a person is a mess and they keep messing up, sooner or later you get tired of them and the sympathy really goes away.


----------

